# Horizontal carry spare magazines for several pistols



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I rotate my carry pistol among several pistols, generally it's a Shield sized single stack, but occasionally a M&P 9c sized double stack. I like to carry a spare magazine with me, and find that horizontal carry (on the belt) works best for me. However, those horizontal carry holsters are hard to find, and also, finding a mag carrier that can accommodate more than one type magazine is difficult. I have been using a Condor soft-material horizontal carrier, and it's fine _unless _I am wearing no t-shirt; it's pointed corners are really rough on my bare skin. I wore one last night and my side is still tender.

Is anyone aware of a mag holder than can accommodate both magazine types as I mentioned above? 
How is the magazine kept in the carrier (I don't want it falling out). 
I'd really like to find a carrier than can be carried horizontally on my belt, but I'll go with a vertical carry if it will accommodate more than just one gun's magazine.

Thanks for any recommendations. I hear some people have used knife carriers as mag carriers, and I'd like to hear about that also.............


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

I've got one of these that I generally use for single stack 45 mags but have also managed to stuff a PX 4 15 round 9mm in it as well as a 15 round 9mm H&K P30 mag.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Q6GKPU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Tip said:


> I've got one of these that I generally use for single stack 45 mags but have also managed to stuff a PX 4 15 round 9mm in it as well as a 15 round 9mm H&K P30 mag.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Q6GKPU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Dang, you hit a home run right first time at bat! That looks like it would work, at least for most of my magazines. The one at the link appears to eliminate or significantly reduce the chaffing I get from my current carrier; its sharp corners dig into my waist when I sit down, walk, etc. Thanks very much for your suggestion.

_Later......_
I did more research, and it is beginning to look like there is no free lunch (so to speak). Most of the mag carriers than can accommodate multiple magazine types are very bulky.....actually, it appear all the OWB mag carriers stick out quite a bit if the goal is max concealment, such as under a t-shirt. So now I have started looking for "dedicated" mag carriers like the Hollis, perhaps choosing a model for my Walther PPS and hoping it might do double duty for my Shield 9mm. I need to find the thinnest model I can find. I've given up trying to find a carrier for a double stack magazine; but then I need one less for a double than a single stack mag any way I suppose.


----------

